# I run cross " 150kW Brushless PM Motor for Vehicle with drive



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

The motor weighs 550kg... That's way too heavy for a car.


----------



## sinobread (Jun 24, 2012)

Tesseract said:


> The motor weighs 550kg... That's way too heavy for a car.


ups, sorry, I didn't check this

I'll search for 100-150 lbs


----------

